# Luftmanagement Sinnvoll [Mit Bild]



## PaulTheBro (11. Mai 2014)

Ich habe vor mir eine H100i zu kaufen (deshalb das Schiff), und habe über die Effektivität der Kühlung nachgedacht.. 
Wenn ich die Kühlung wie auf dem Bild vornehme, stielt dann nicht der hintere Lüfter die Luft der Wakü.
Sollte ich in diesem Fall nicht eher den hinteren Lüfter entfernen?

Ich würde es ja gerne testen, allerdings bestelle ich extra Lüfter für die Wakü und ggf. den hinteren Lüfter, wäre ja Verschwendung wenn ich einen davon nicht nutzen könnte.

Denkt ihr ich sollte das System mit oder ohne hinteren Lüfter betreiben? Habt ihr selbst Erfahrungen mit ähnlichem gemacht?

Freue mich schon über jede Antwort


----------



## Abductee (11. Mai 2014)

Mit den zwei 120er Im Deckel brauchst du keinen rückseitigen Lüfter mehr.
Ich würd das Loch verschließen oder wenn dir die Kühlleistung zu wenig sein sollte, einen langsamen Lüfter einblasend montieren.
Wenn du auf ein leises und ruhiges System wert legst, würd ich den 200er in der Front entsorgen und gegen zwei 120/140er ersetzen.


----------



## PaulTheBro (11. Mai 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> einen langsamen Lüfter einblasend montieren.


Also soll die Wasserkühlung so viel Luft wie möglich einsaugen.. Macht Sinn, da hast du Recht.
Wie verschließe ich so ein Loch am besten? Einfach was drüber kleben, oder hast du eine bessere Idee?

Der 200mm Lüfter vorne bleibt drin, ist ja auch ein extra bestellter.. Um Welten leiser als der Standard CM Dreck. Keinen Mux höre ich von dem.


----------



## Abductee (11. Mai 2014)

Plexiglas oder irgendeine Kunststoffplatte zuschneiden.
Caseking verschließt die Öffnungen mit selbstklebenden Dämmmatten.


----------



## kevin123 (11. Mai 2014)

PaulTheBro schrieb:


> Der 200mm Lüfter vorne bleibt drin, ist ja auch ein extra bestellter.. Um Welten leiser als der Standard CM Dreck. Keinen Mux höre ich von dem.


 
Hast den schon drinnen, weil nicht jeder 200 mm Lüfter gleich ist zum einbauen.


----------



## PaulTheBro (11. Mai 2014)

kevin123 schrieb:


> Hast den schon drinnen, weil nicht jeder 200 mm Lüfter gleich ist zum einbauen.


 
Der ist schon drinnen ja, hab den damals mit dem PC zusammen gekauft.


----------



## Dokin (11. Mai 2014)

Servus,
habe ebenfalls eine H100i und 4x 120er lüfter (keine standart lüfter) drangeklatscht . Der Aufbau bei mir ist (so wie von dir beschrieben) der selbe.
Nur mein Gehäuse ist das Nanoxia Deep Silence, welches aber vom Grundprinzip her genauso aufgebaut ist.
Gekühlt wird ein i5 2500k @ 4,2 ohne Turbo. Der Bildlieferant ist eine Palit 780 Super Jetstream.

Lüfteraufbau: 
Vorne 2x 120er
Unten 1x 140er
Hinten 1x 140er
Oben Kühlgrill der H100i mit 4x 120er

Das ganze habe ich selbst zusammengebaut und werkelt nun seid ca. einem halben Jahr.
An sich funktioniert die Belüftung ganz ordentlich und der 140er hinten nimmt der H100i kaum Luft weg. Es kommt ja genug Luft nach und 1 Vakuum entsteht da auch nicht .
Nein bei dieser Konstruktion ergibt sich ein ganz anderer Nachteil. Und zwar wird der Luftstrom durch die Grafikkarte stark erwärmt. Natürlich nur wenn die Graka eine Kühlung besitzt, die die Wärme ins Gehäuse verteilt. Und das machen mittlerweile alle Karten, die kein Referenzdesign benutzen. Klar meine 780 bleibt recht kühl um die 74 Grad. Aber wenn die so richtig ackern muss, dann erwärmt sie eben die Umgebungsluft im Gehäuse doch ganz ordentlich. Sprich zur Kühlung steht meiner H100i nur bereits erwärmte Luft zur Verfügung. 
Und das kann gerne 10 Grad und mehr bei meiner cpu ausmachen, wenn Cpu und Gpu ordentlich ausgelastet werden. Z.B. Splinter Cell Blacklist fordert sowohl meine Gpu als auch meine CPU. Gpu oft 98 % Cpu ,,Querschnitt;; 4 Kerne 80%. Hier muss ich dann entgegenwirken und die Lüfter der H100i aufdrehen, obwohl es eigentlich nicht nötig wäre. Nix mehr mit deep silence. Daher werde ich den Kühlgrill der H100i  demnächst an die Front verlegen und ihn so montieren, dass er die Luft von außen ansaugt und nach innen verteilt. Jetzt könnte man meinen toll er dreht die Sache ja nur um... jetzt wird die Grafikkarte mehr mit warmer Luft versorgt. Ja und nein. Die Luft wird in diesem Fall nicht mehr so stark erwärmt da meine Cpu weiger Abwärme hat. Außerdem kommt noch frische Luft von unten. Oben ersetze ich die 4x 120er durch 2x 140er. Dann kann ich wieder alles auf low drehen lassen. Ach meine verwendeten Lüfter sind die nanoxia Deep silence lüfter (die grünen, sehr leise).
Hoffe ich konnt dir damit ein paar Einblicke geben. Ach temps prime95 ohne Grafikkarte 40 bis 50 Grad je nach Prime Einstellung und Lüfterdrehzahl. Mit Grafikkarte (volle Auslastung)
 ca. 60 Grad


----------



## PaulTheBro (11. Mai 2014)

Das klingt aufjedenfall lohnenswert. Leider unterstütz mein Gehäuse vorne keinen 240mm Radiator und so muss sie wohl doch oben kleben.
Allerdings wäre doch der perfekte Kompromiss, dass man die H100i außerhalb des Gehäuses platziert, dem Radiator ist es (Conchita) Wurst wo seine Luft her kommt, und die GraKa hat es drinnen vmtl. schon "kühl".
Mit ein bisschen Modding bekomme ich die H100i ganz bestimmt in die Wand meines Schreibtisches..
(Aber dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich eine Kompakte WaKü schwer außerhalb meines Gehäuses benutzen kann..)

Ich kann deine Taktik zwar nicht benutzen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass *du* damit gute Ergebnisse erzielen wirst 

EDIT:

Es ist doch auch eine Überlegung wert, ob man die durch den 200mm Lüfter einströmenden Luft einfach "teilen" würde, und 50% auf Grafikkarte ---> 120mm Lüfter Hinten pustet, und die anderen 50% oben an der H100i wieder raus bläst.. In der Theorie klingt es wagemutig. Aber auf die Praxis muss ich wohl noch bis Mitte Juni und die Haswell Refresh K's warten


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Mai 2014)

Dokin schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe ebenfalls eine H100i und 4x 120er lüfter (keine standart lüfter) drangeklatscht . Der Aufbau bei mir ist (so wie von dir beschrieben) der selbe.
> Nur mein Gehäuse ist das Nanoxia Deep Silence, welches aber vom Grundprinzip her genauso aufgebaut ist.
> Gekühlt wird ein i5 2500k @ 4,2 ohne Turbo. Der Bildlieferant ist eine Palit 780 Super Jetstream.
> ...


 
Hast du das Deep Silence 6? Da müsste doch trotz der H100i im Top im Heck Platz für einen Radiator sein. Mit der Kombi Kraken G10 + z.B. EKL Wasser bekommst du die Abwärme deiner 780 aus dem Gehäuse.

Das was du beschrieben hast habe ich selbst ausprobiert und einen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben: [Erfahrungsbericht] Einfluss der GPU-Abwärme auf die CPU-Kühlung (Mini-ITX, AiO-GPU-Wakü)

Das mit den 10°C kommt ungefähr hin.


----------



## PaulTheBro (11. Mai 2014)

Ich habe noch ein NZXT Phantom Big Tower im Schrank, da wäre die Möglichkeit mit der WaKü vorne zu realisieren, allgemein wäre das Gehäuse von der Belüftung besser.

Was wäre eurer Meinung nach der beste Kühlaufbau in dem Gehäuse. Den 200mm Lüfter werde ich provisorisch hinter die H100i (Coop) klemmen, und oben auch noch 2 140mm Lüfter platzieren.. 
Dort ggf. auch noch den Standard Lüftern ausweichen. Für diese brauchte ich dann allerdings noch eine Kaufempfehlung von euch, welche denn geeignet sind.


----------



## Dokin (12. Mai 2014)

nein das deep silence one...


----------



## Dokin (12. Mai 2014)

nach draußen zu verlagern, wird nur begrenzt möglich sein. Die Pumpen-\Schlauchlänge ist ziemlich kurz schätze so 30 cm. hm...vllt mit einer stylischen Halterung am Gehäuse selbst (außen) im Prinzip die beste Kühllösung...ha bei den kompletten waküs is es ja auch so


----------



## Dokin (12. Mai 2014)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hast du das Deep Silence 6? Da müsste doch trotz der H100i im Top im Heck Platz für einen Radiator sein. Mit der Kombi Kraken G10 + z.B. EKL Wasser bekommst du die Abwärme deiner 780 aus dem Gehäuse.
> 
> Das was du beschrieben hast habe ich selbst ausprobiert und einen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben: [Erfahrungsbericht] Einfluss der GPU-Abwärme auf die CPU-Kühlung (Mini-ITX, AiO-GPU-Wakü)
> 
> Das mit den 10°C kommt ungefähr hin.


 

war auch meine 1. Idee ... am ende zwar wirkunsvoller aber wesentlich aufwendiger


----------



## kegg (12. Mai 2014)

@Paulthebro: In das Enforcer wirst du wohl kaum 2x140 mm im Deckel platzieren können. Wäre schön wenn es so wäre dann könnte man auch mal mit dem 280mm Radiator arbeiten... Aber oben gehen nur 2x 120mm genau wie vorne.


----------



## PaulTheBro (13. Mai 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> @Paulthebro: In das Enforcer wirst du wohl kaum 2x140 mm im Deckel platzieren können. Wäre schön wenn es so wäre dann könnte man auch mal mit dem 280mm Radiator arbeiten... Aber oben gehen nur 2x 120mm genau wie vorne.


 
Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich die 2 140mm Lüfter für das NZXT nutzen würde, welches ich jetzt auch benutze. Habe dazu ein eigenes Thread geöffnet, wenn ihr da nochmal reinschauen wollt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...aufberatung-luefter-mit-bild.html#post6423920


----------



## Abductee (13. Mai 2014)

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das ein 140er Störgeräusche erzeugt.
Beim H440 liegt eine breite Querstrebe über einen Teil des Lüfterausschnittes.


----------

